

Hefur: a Standalone C++ BitTorrent tracker - matt42
https://github.com/abique/hefur

======
panzi
Here is a BitTorrent tracker that logs download statistics and ensures that
every torrent has at least one seed:
[https://github.com/astro/prittorrent](https://github.com/astro/prittorrent)
It is used by the bitlove BitTorrent podcast distribution service:
[http://bitlove.org/](http://bitlove.org/)

(Tim Pritlove had the idea for both, hence the names. He didn't write any of
these, though.)

Does Hefur have these kind of features?

~~~
abique
Well there is a stat page, as you can see in the link I posted to the Debian
tracker and Archlinux tracker. There is no persistant stats logging (nobody
needed it yet).

Ensuring that a torrent has at least one seed is not a feature of Hefur, and I
don't think that it needs it.

------
slashdotaccount
If you are interested in bittorrent trackers then XBT Tracker[1] and
Opentracker[2] are two other open source trackers out there which you can
consider using.

[1]
[http://xbtt.sourceforge.net/tracker/](http://xbtt.sourceforge.net/tracker/)

[2]
[http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/](http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/)

------
Pfiffer
If all data is in memory, what happens when it goes down? Is persistence not
part of the use-case?

~~~
abique
The white list of torrent is on the disk: a folder of .torrent files. So when
Hefur restarts it scans this folder and recreate the white list.

The peers will recontact the tracker periodically. So the restart is safe.

If you push torrents to the tracker through RPC, then you'll have to push them
again on restart.

